# Advice on buying a Sony Playstation 3



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Hi - have finally convinced the other half that we need a Playstation 3. Can anyone advise me which model I should go for and if there are any good bundle deals out there? Also, advice on which games would be helpful. Lastly, what about prices? Are they expected to go down again sometime soon, or have they just done so?

Thanks in advance!

Ed


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The 40gb model is not backward compatible with PS2 games. I understand that the 60gb is like rocking horse as it is being phased out and is PS2 compatible.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> The 40gb model is not backward compatible with PS2 games. I understand that the 60gb is like rocking horse as it is being phased out and is PS2 compatible.


Thanks for the reply - I can only see the 40gb and 60gb models on Amazon and both are in stock. Is there another model about to be released with bigger memory? Excuse the stupid question but what do you need the memory for? :?


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Games I can personally recommend

Call of duty 4
Rainbow 6 3 las Vegas
Fight night
Assassins Creed

You can store music, photos etc on HDD of PS3. i dont think memory should be an issue, plus im sure there will be a cheap add on hard drive at a later date.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

The 60GB has been discontinued, and is like rocking horse poo. The only people who seem to have them left are the ripoff catalogue shopping people.

In the US, there is a new 80GB model out which still has some compatibility with PS1 / PS2 games. I might be tempted to wait for that one to arrive.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Is there ever expected to be any software which will allow PS2 games to play on the 40gb?

I have the 40gb and a small number of PS2 games :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Don't know Richard. On the 60GB, there was an additional chip 'the Emotion engine' which allowed compatibility through hardware. Because the rumours are they were losing money on the 60GB, the new models don't have that chip as a cost saving measure. The blu ray player is also supposed to be lower quality. On the positive side though, it should run cooler.

If they have SW working on the 80 though I wouldn't have thought it would take someone too long to hack it, but I'm not aware of anyone having done so yet.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

So should I wait for the 80gb version? I'm not that fussed about getting it before Christmas to be honest.... :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

raven said:


> So should I wait for the 80gb version? I'm not that fussed about getting it before Christmas to be honest.... :roll:


Depends if you've got PS1 / PS2 games you want to play. My kids have dozens, and I don't want 43 different consoles lying around so the compatibility is important to me.

There is bound to be some money off the 40GB in the January Sales I would guess


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just buy a phone and get it free.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Hmmm just had a look at that on Carphonewarehouse after you mentioned it -

Nokia 5300 + FREE Playstation 3 - Â£40 per month
Nokia 5300 + no free gift - Â£15 per month

Same tariff.

<goes off to look up dictionary definition of free>


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> The 40gb model is not backward compatible with PS2 games. I understand that the 60gb is like rocking horse as it is being phased out and is PS2 compatible.


What about connecting to a Wireless LAN Dick. Is that easy to do? Will he need to buy additional cables or Microsocketplugthingies? :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I wanted a 60gig PS3, after trying all the normal places - including Studio24 but I won't talk about them :twisted: - I decided I would chance my arm on eBay.

Two days later after my winning bid of Â£371, I had an almost new 60gig PS3 complete with Motor Storm, Casino Royale, HDMI plus standard RGB cable and wireless contoller. I also paid Â£15 for signed, next day delivery.

Needless to say I'm one happy chappy - mind you, I'm not allowed to have it until Christmas day :wink:

Graham


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> I wanted a 60gig PS3, after trying all the normal places - including Studio24 but I won't talk about them :twisted: -Graham


24Studio are complete cnuts, they cancelled my order AFTER taking full payment from my credit card. Now apparently I have to wait 6 weeks to get my money back, by which time the Credit Card bill will need to be paid. As soon as I am feeling well and vitriolic enough, there are going to be some very shitty letters heading their MDs way.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted a 60gig PS3, after trying all the normal places - including Studio24 but I won't talk about them :twisted: -Graham
> ...


Phone your credit card company and dispute the charge. As it is over Â£100, consumer credit law means they have joint liability. Let Mastercard/Visa deal with them and potentially remove their ability to accept credit cards. I bet the refund will come back considerably quicker


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

mighTy Tee said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Mighty is 100% right. At the very least, your credit card company is obliged to freeze interest and required payment whilst the disputed charge is investigated. Save you worrying about your credit card bill coming up. The shop will be obliged to provide proof of the transaction within 30 days. If not then you will be credited by your credit card firm and 24 will be charged back. This will take less time than the 6 weeks 24 are talking about to issue a refund..... what bollox!!!!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted a 60gig PS3, after trying all the normal places - including Studio24 but I won't talk about them :twisted: -Graham
> ...


They did exactly the same thing to me too :evil: All they kept saying was that there was nothing they could do. They can take money electronically but can't give it back - it has to come back as a cheque! How can a company get away with this! The woman who I ended up speaking to put the phone down on me because I just wouldn't take no for an answer - I could not see how they could take my money for an item which I was told at the time was in stock only later to be told it was out of stock and that the money would be returned in a few weeks.

What a great scam, take peoples money - hold onto it for three to four weeks getting interest on it then giving it back again, excellent - thats when she put the phone down :roll:

Graham


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Love_iTT said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


If this is genuinely what they do on a routine basis they could get into big trouble over Anti Money Laundering regulations. They should be refunding to the payment source, not a cheque. Not sure if it would be the FSA who govern this, but it's definately a dodgey practice!!

Think about it, they get their mate to make payment with credit cards, pay the credit cards off in cash (from a dodgey source), then get a nice clean cheque into a different bank account, hiding the source of the cash.... SOBs


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well I did call the Credit Card co on friday - first time was on hold for 20 mins, so i called later and was told there was nothing they could do as the transaction had been authorised.

I've called again tonight, the chargeback team only work days so I should get a call back in the next 48 hours allegedly.

Stay away from 24Studio / Express Gifts and any of their other brands, please! Their systems are shite, and customer service worse - you dial an 0870 number, are placed on hold for 90 seconds and then told they can't answer your call. I sorted that one tho, found the main switchboard number and got through every time :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well I did call the Credit Card co on friday - first time was on hold for 20 mins, so i called later and was told there was nothing they could do as the transaction had been authorised.

I've called again tonight, the chargeback team only work days so I should get a call back in the next 48 hours allegedly.

Stay away from 24Studio / Express Gifts and any of their other brands, please! Their systems are shite, and customer service worse - you dial an 0870 number, are placed on hold for 90 seconds and then told they can't answer your call. I sorted that one tho, found the main switchboard number and got through every time :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well, got a call back from the Credit card co this morning, they are sending me the form to dispute the transaction with evidence and have said they will sort it out.

I also mentioned that this had happened to others, and that this could be used for money laundering which she agreed with so hopefully there will be a rocket going up 24Studio's arse from Mastercard very soon :evil:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Graham
If its any help, the Managing Director of Express Gifts (parent of Studio) is Philip Maudsley, and they are a subsidiary of Findel PLC who are a FTSE 250 company.
Rob


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I have just picked up a 60GB PS3 'starter pack' 2 x controllers and 2 games for under Â£300, available from Virgin Megastore in Dubai  :wink:

apparantly the PS3 is not doing well here, might explain why the Wii was Â£270  :roll:


----------

